# PS3: Gran Turismo 5 in 3D makes an unconvincing demo.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Read this article on Gran Turismo 5 in 3D they make the case that 3D gaming might be a novelty. Would you spend your time playing games for hours in 3D?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't hope it goes 3D, well i mean to say I really hope everything doesn't go 3D and everything 2D is dropped.

I don't see it becoming really 3D for a while. I mean no matter how you slice it, its still 2D, just an optical effect just like our depth perception with current technology. We think we see 3D, with a vanishing point existing, and things moving towards us. But in reality its still 2D with an optical 3D effect. However, this optical effect is more 3D than before.

But I think I will wait 'til we get holographic projections before I jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I am with you on that one 3D for a movie is one thing it's a couple of hours which I can do, but gaming in 3D for hours not going to happen. I have just bought 2 TV's one in 08 and in 09 so I am not looking forward to upgrading soon.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Bad idea if you ask me, I cant see me sitting with glasses on all day, not to mention 3D at home is a bit blurred half the time.

And they worry about head aches now :blink:


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> I cant see me sitting with glasses on all day


Well, that's a bummer for me because I don't have a choice, having glasses on all day is a MUST for me! 

Eitherway, I am underwhelmed with GT 5 all over. I was so excited for it, but delay after delay after delay after delay just makes it unappealing. In fact, I am perfectly happy with the alternative that I have right now, Forza Motorsports 3. 3D or not, I am questioning whether or not I even want to buy this iteration of Gran Turismo, which is saying a lot because the Gran Turismo franchise used to be one of my favorites.


----------

